# Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Krypto (18 Nov 2006)

I searched dnd's site, and googled the night away, but can't find any information on the CF's stand on accepting people with IBS, which I have, other than the usual catch-all statement of "any condition which could hamper the ability to perfomr duties" or whatnot.

Does anybody know about this? I wasn't given a solid IBS diagnosis, I was just by my doctor that I have an irritable bowel, and it's definitely subsided over the past 6 months or so. Now I only get attacks if I really eat badly, like too much fat or too much artificial crap... or ice cream.

I'm applying for ROTP as a pilot, and am already a private pilot. My aviation medical examiner has signed my medical for 5 years running, with me asking him every time if IBS is okay, and he's said it's no problem, and easy to control, which I find to be true.


----------



## infuntry_boi (18 Nov 2006)

Have you tried searching this forum?
You could also call/contact a recruiter, go here: http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/contactus/locateus_en.aspx?bhcp=1
We also have quite an extensitive Wiki/FAQ on this site as well.

Happy Reading and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Krypto (18 Nov 2006)

Right. Search. Sorry abou that, I should know by now!

I found this here:



			
				Gunner98 said:
			
		

> IBS can keep you from joining...it will depend on the status of your symptoms, treatment regime and the resulting Medical Employment Limitations such as:
> - Follow-up with Specialist required frequently
> - requires medication that cannot be found throughout the world
> - Cannot do rucksack marches
> ...



The thread is from 2005, so I figure this could just act a bump or new thread, if the mods are ok with that, and if anyone else has anything to ask or add.


----------



## career_radio-checker (18 Nov 2006)

Krypto said:
			
		

> Does anybody know about this? I wasn't given a solid IBS diagnosis, I was just by my doctor that I have an irritable bowel, and it's definitely subsided over the past 6 months or so. Now I only get attacks if I really eat badly, *like too much fat or too much artificial crap*... or ice cream.
> 
> I'm applying for ROTP as a pilot, and am already a private pilot. My aviation medical examiner has signed my medical for 5 years running, with me asking him every time if IBS is okay, and he's said it's no problem, and easy to control, which I find to be true.



uh... have you ever seen what's in those IMPs (field food)? Granted, you want to go airforce so your chances of crossing those 'heartattack-in-a-bag' meals is a lot less than a land environment soldier, but you could still face them... But then again, who hasn't gotten Irritable Bowel Syndrom from eating those things.  :-[ 

Sorry I can't really help you out there Krypto, it's out of my lane. But I can give you a heads up of the type of food you might face. Kinkannucks can help you, or any of the other recruiters on the forum.

Good luck
CRC


----------



## Krypto (18 Nov 2006)

Luckily, between cadets and the reserves, I've sampled the culinary wonders of the CF and, with one exception (curse you, chocolate milk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), had no problems. In fact, IMP's give me the opposite problem of IBS, and that's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Nov 2006)

I had something close, Irritable Frau Syndrome, but I gave a lawyer a big bag of money, and it cleared up immediately.


----------



## Yrys (18 Nov 2006)

Are you sure you have IBS ?

My ex-boyfriend thought he had it, but turn out he is
allergic to lactose... Cut the milk (which I drank by gallons), etc,
and voila, he's a new man (or almost


----------



## protege121 (18 Nov 2006)

Hey Krypto,

I have IBS also and have just been excepted in the CF as infantry. I think as long as you have your systems under control and watch what you eat you will be fine. Just be honest with them like I was. I used to be on Dicetel but changed my diet and now I take nothing, They never asked for more info and it never came up again. Good luck!


----------



## Krypto (18 Nov 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Are you sure you have IBS ?
> 
> My ex-boyfriend thought he had it, but turn out he is
> allergic to lactose... Cut the milk (which I drank by gallons), etc,
> and voila, he's a new man (or almost



In my case, it's weird. Im quite sure it's not lactose intolerance, because I can drink milk by the gallon, and I'm a cheese fanatic. The second ice cream touches my lips, however, my stomach constricts in agony. My "attacks" are also triggered by other random things, like certain canned soups (Chunky Soup, which is a shame because it's delicious) or stuff like Tuna Helper that's full of preservatives. Sometimes even ground beef will do it. So I'm quite sure lactose isn't the issue, but I see what you're saying.

I'm not 100% sure it's actual IBS, I was just told (after a series of tests and having things stuck up into me) that I have an irritable bowel, and that as long as I watch my diet and sleep well (I've failed on the sleep front) I'll be fine. I mainly went for the testing to make sure I didn't have Crohn's or colon cancer, and I was very worried about that, but once she said it's just an irritable bowel, I was satisfied and didn't think much of it, because it just meant all I had to do was keep doing what I was doing.

So whether or not it was actual IBS, I can't say. But the symptoms are definitely there, and I've come to live with it.


----------



## n00b (18 Nov 2006)

Have you ever tried a herbal detox/cleanse? I recently did one and since finishing it, my mild symptoms have become almost non-existent.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Nov 2006)

I think just eating properly and getting enough fibre is the key.  I have also been told I have IBS but sometimes I think it's just a "catch all" phrase when they can't figure out what is wrong with you.  When I have a normal schedule (eating regular meals, etc.) I'm okay.  I always used to worry about it during a 13k but have never had a problem.
As far as lactose intolerance, the lactose in cheese and yogurt is digested differently than that in milk and ice cream. That being said, if you can drink milk, I don't think you're lactose intolerant.  Have you ever tried all natural ice cream like Breyer's?  It sounds like your problem is with preservatives, etc.
Herbal detox/cleansing?  Well, to each their own.  We had an Engineering Sgt (Reservist) on Roto with us in Afghanistan who was also a licensed Holistic Nutritionist and I think she went in for all that colon cleansing crap.  She was about 5ft 9in and probably only weighed 110 lbs.  Sorry, but I won't take nutritional info from someone who looks like a skeleton.  Why does one need to shove all this extra "all natural" crap into their body? But, if it works for you....... :


----------



## kincanucks (19 Nov 2006)

Army.ca is not Web MD.

Your INDIVIDUAL medical fitness for joining the CF can only be determined through the medical portion of the recruiting process and not through this board and the experiences of others.  If you want to join then apply and see where the process takes you.


----------



## Yrys (19 Nov 2006)

It seem to me (civy, no med backgroung) that for the possible IBS,
you should go to an ''allergologue'', a doc that specialies in allergies.

You seem to be sensible to something in the food, knowing what it is
more precisely could help you choose what to eat/avoid.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Nov 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Army.ca is not Web MD.
> 
> Your INDIVIDUAL medical fitness for joining the CF can only be determined through the medical portion of the recruiting process and not through this board and the experiences of others.  If you want to join then apply and see where the process takes you.



.........and once again, because we're not the Doctor, this one is closed.


----------

